# Ss Arctic Queen



## ghandiboy (Jun 5, 2007)

Sorry if you've looked at this posting before but i put in the wrong place.Well i was looking a photo of the arctic queen, the caption read the biggest fishing vessel in the world. It doesn't look like any fishing boat iv'e seen more like a small liner/passenger ship. The picture was on a hull website showing her been moved by two tugs one called the welchman i think. I can't find anything more out about her as i can't remember what web site it was on. cheers nick(Thumb)


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

The Tugs are “Irishman” & “Seaman” I believe 

http://www.hullcc.gov.uk/museumcoll...ender=Contact&ImagesOnly=yes&Page=8&irn=80762


Ray


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,
ARCTIC QUEEN O/N 127974 was the ex refrigerated vessel VASARI built in 1909, 8401grt. As VASARI she operated on the Liverpool/New York/Buenos Aires service for Lamport and Holt.
She changed her name to ARCTIC QUEEN in 1928 owned by Hellyer Bros who employed her as a mother ship for dories longlineing for Halibut off Greenland.
The first three seasons produced over a thousand tons of fish a year. The fishery declined and she was sold to Russia in 1935 renamed PISHCHEVAYA INDUSTRIYA b/u in Kauhsiung 1979.
I have attached a photograph showing her dories slung on davits.

Roger


----------



## ghandiboy (Jun 5, 2007)

thankyou for that cheers nick


----------

